# Words with Friends gets an update



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Single user mode, use offline and a slightly different name (New Words with Friends):

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/10/words-with-friends-gets-a-new-name-single-player-mode-and-more-with-a-massive-revamp


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I updated it and like it.


----------

